# Show purchases?!



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Come on then guys, what did you get? Any bargains? Anything you liked but had to leave behind?

I went to Rodbaston today but didnt buy anything *smug face* I saw plenty of other people wandering round with boxes though!

It was nice to see Sami, mason, kev, hev, christy, jon, luke, daniel, jungleboy, his partner and his sister. Anyone that saw me and didnt say hi.. shame on you!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Came away with some lovely female hypo leos (bargain 20 quid each!) for a friend of mine (booo), three female leos (two hypo and a mack snow) for some other friends of mine (although they came to choose), My good lady came away with a gorgeous male beardie all they way from Denmark, and I restarted my amphibian collection after a long break and got a pair of fire salamanders!

Great day - unfortunately couldn't find wrecexotics to buy a viv off him that he was gonna bring for me!

Really good turn out and good to see a few more interesting species about.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

lol, i was just wondering who would be the first to start this thread, trust you 

i see you got home ok then ? 

i was well behaved, bought an aptor het raptor, a really really spotty normal, a sunglow and another mack snow :devil: plus some food an stuff.....


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

We got some ceramic gear and bulb cages - and you try juggling three ceramic bulbs, two cages, two ceramic fixtures and a nearly-breeding-weight adult female royal while trying to find your wallet.

The royal is lovely - nice size, gorgeous bright colours, and maybe in several months time we can consider a false winter to see if we can't make some late baby royals....


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Pair of T+ Albino Bloods
2 Female Royals
Pair of Bell Albino Leo's
Female Giant Leo het Albino
Female High Yellow Leo
Male Beardie

All in all, I'M SKINT!


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

0.2 Normal Royals (pastel siblings)
1.1 Black Back Royals
0.1 Bosc
0.0.2 Blood Pythons
0.1 Red x Gold Beardie
0.1 British Bulldog

Sold loads of corns, dumerils boas and boas.

:2thumb:


----------



## Hell67 (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice to meet you Pendlehog(im jungleboys sister)
I bought a baby hermanns tortoise and a heatmat,i would of liked loads more things but xmas is coming and my purse is empty.


----------



## bev336 (May 10, 2007)

1.1 Yemen Chameleons
0.0.2 cresties
0.0.1 Hermanns Tortoise
0.1 Blizzard Leo
0.1 Albino Leo
0.1 Junge Leo
0.0.5 Normal Leo

Loads of food, food dishes and a couple of faunariums and tubs.


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Pair of T+ Albino Bloods
> 2 Female Royals
> Pair of Bell Albino Leo's
> Female Giant Leo het Albino
> ...


I am looking forward to see pics of the albino bloods :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Hehe, sorry to refer to you only as "his sister" but I cant remember either of your names :blush:

My purse was also empty today  Im not sure if it was a blessing or a curse that my credit card is completely knackered and wouldnt work today!


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello Pendlehog :flrt:nice to see you too, big thanks to everyone who bought from or spoke to us, we had the ceramics and electrical equipment table in room 6:2thumb:


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

i was meant to buy one of them ceramic fittings off you before the end of the day but got rushed out and forgot about it


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Kev132 said:


> i was meant to buy one of them ceramic fittings off you before the end of the day but got rushed out and forgot about it


 Just let us know what it was you wanted and we can post it to you


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

I bought some nice little fat tails, and we sold almost the rest of our geckos we had left this season - what a busy day!


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Aah was that from the table with the amel fat tails? Can you remember who ran the stall? Someone is asking in the classifieds about amel FTs


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

i got quite a few good ones

i got
1.1 rosy boas - 140 quid
1.1 kenyan sand boas - 60 quid
1.0 bananna cali (stunning) - 60 quid
0.1 childrens python (i was the anoying lad asking everbody if they had any :blush (was a bargain at 45 quid)
and a few bits and bobs

in all i spent 350 quid, so i am now oficially skint, but still looking for a male childrens python
was really good, saw wrecexotics (and the amazing dumerils boa:flrtand sammy and mason. really enjoyed it and had a good chatt to a few people

lee


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

PendleHog said:


> Aah was that from the table with the amel fat tails? Can you remember who ran the stall? Someone is asking in the classifieds about amel FTs


 
Yes that was the bloke but to be honest i didn't get the blokes name, BUT if you PM NickL on here, his partner, Carrie got his email & mobile No.


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Well i was really good......i only came back with 4 corns, 2 beardies, a viv, and a hermanns tort:flrt::whip:


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

I probably saw loads of you, but dont know what you all look like, so couldnt say hi. I bought:

Baby female bull for 20 pounds
Young female albino black rat for 30 pounds
Baby male common boa for 35 pounds

I nearly bought a young male bull, het for albino, but I'd run out of money by then .

Dont know if any of these were off any of you!


----------



## crow (May 27, 2007)

I got five hatchling corns:

from Sue an okeetee and a lav + a motley ghost and a pair of crimsons from i dont know who!
But the best bit was seeing the two headed sinaloan. Its doing so well.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Was nice meeting you Pendlehog and was even nicer meeting your skunk in shrop exotics


----------



## crow (May 27, 2007)

Sorry For The Mistake Its A Honduran Not Sinaloan!


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

jungleboy said:


> Just let us know what it was you wanted and we can post it to you


it was only one of those £2 ceramic fitting, hannah's skunk managed to break one, and then heather broke the other lol !

how much ya think it would be to post mate ? might be worth me waiting untill i need a few more bits...

Kev


----------



## repteen (Dec 4, 2006)

I got...

0.1.0 Super Hypo Carrot Tail leo
0.0.1 Baby Tokay Gecko(got on way home from show)

also a basking bulb(exiting!!), a large plastic container, a huge piece of bark, and thats about it!


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Young_Gun said:


> Was nice meeting you Pendlehog and was even nicer meeting your skunk in shrop exotics


*eee*

*Tries to work out who you are!*

Were you the lad I saw in SE yesterday than in the hallway at the show today?! Im so BAD at remembering peoples usernames!


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Yeah your probabley better waiting till you need more stuff as the new postage system makes it not worth while. just give us a pm when you need stuff and we'll get back to you


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

PendleHog said:


> *eee*
> 
> *Tries to work out who you are!*
> 
> Were you the lad I saw in SE yesterday than in the hallway at the show today?! Im so BAD at remembering peoples usernames!


Yush 

It's fine, I thought you were someone totally different didn't I :lol:


----------



## Lee N (Aug 31, 2007)

i didnt know what anybody looked like there, lol i went with sharpman.

I went looking for an adult male corn to breed next year, and ended up coming back with a candy cane and a boa XD haha

whoops


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

we got.... 

2 more retics... a bali yellow head and a jampea (delivered by reptile taxi.. thanks guys! ) 

and a female hognose.. and 2 royals..

sami


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Didnt get much, 
caramel motley 
snow motley 
young amel
Hoggy for someone one else
milk snake for someone else
Met/saw Toyah, Kev123 + hev, Pauline, Lukendaniel,Sinderman, sammy+mason; saw lostcorn (i think) carisma, 
Met-up with Younggun
soz if i aint mentioned you!


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

PendleHog said:


> Come on then guys, what did you get? Any bargains? Anything you liked but had to leave behind?
> 
> I went to Rodbaston today but didnt buy anything *smug face* I saw plenty of other people wandering round with boxes though!
> 
> It was nice to see Sami, mason, kev, hev, christy, jon, luke, daniel, jungleboy, his partner and his sister. Anyone that saw me and didnt say hi.. shame on you!


Well I didn't see you but I was using a picture from memory I did say hi to someone thinking it was you but the funny look told me that it wasn't. 

I did get to speak to a few members off the forum and even collected snakes off a few.

I collected:
1.1 Kenyan Sandboas (proven)
1.0 Lavender Corn
1.0 Sinoloan Milk Snake
0.1 Pueblan Milk Snake
0.0.1 Rough Green Snake
0.1 Western Hognose (for my mate)
1.0 Common Boa (for my mate)

I am supposed to be cutting back so tried hard to resist buy anything.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

It was both a good and bad show for me.

I had arranged to collect some white lipped pythons there, bought the viv and set it up over the last month, had everything ready and waiting... was very excited. The person did not show. Not mentioning any names as they were off the forum but all I can say is I was very disappointed.

I didn't really pick up anything for myself that I hadn't prearranged, got a few things for the shop, mainly beardies and yemens. 

I got a beautiful pair of frilled off luke and daniel (pre arranged there though) and picked up an albino burmese for AZUK (not for me!) and she has actually changed my opinion of burms a little, as she is very nice 

I picked up my pair of hypo lavs off Toyah which are amazing (thanks for very much!) which made up a little for the disappointment of the WLPs. Picked up some equipment from a table in room 1. I also got a female 06 blood python who is super stunning.

I had money burning a hole in my pocket and wanted to buy something but I really just couldn't find anything to spend it on! Genetic gems had some poss super salmon 66% het sharp boas... if it had been kahl and not sharp, we definitely would have bought one... but there was a lot of sharp stuff about and no kahl.

I was rushed out at the end and didn't have time to say good bye or find a few people to even say hi, but from what I recall, I saw Pendlehog and Kev, Luke and Daniel, Sami and Mason, Toyah, Nerys, Graham, not sure if I recognised anyone else....

After the show I went to Oxford to drop some things off, and then to Circenester to pick up some corns - I picked up 1.1 opal motley, 1.1 opal het motley, and 0.1 opal, 1.1 blizzard, and 0.1 royal and viv (huge thanks Steve and Janine!!). At which point the car was FULL! Literally... I couldn't even move because we had a viv wedged between us on the back seat, the boot was piled high, and the front seat was piled high.

We left at 7am and it was about 10pm when we had put all the animals away.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

i didnt get anything because i didnt have a way of getting there


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Saw Young Gun  and Kev123, Nienna came bounding up to us with a picture of Kiora, didn't recognise her at first *blush* sorry!


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Where were all the Blood Pythons? I was there from opening and only found the Binos and the Blacks!


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

PSGeckos said:


> Saw Young Gun  and Kev123, Nienna came bounding up to us with a picture of Kiora, didn't recognise her at first *blush* sorry!


Was nice to meet you both.

Buy geckos from sarah and pete, they are lovely people and geckos are top notch


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

> but there was a lot of sharp stuff about and no kahl.


 
typical the one show i dont go to and theres lots of Sharpes gggrrrr i want sharp's :cussing:

looks like it was a good show.
Clare


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Got a lovely mack snow female for my male finally and resisted all snakes so im very proud


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> Was nice to meet you both.
> 
> Buy geckos from sarah and pete, they are lovely people and geckos are top notch


 
:blush: Awww shucks...thank you.

We don't have anything left now, roll on next season


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

PSGeckos said:


> :blush: Awww shucks...thank you.
> 
> We don't have anything left now, roll on next season


Save up and buy from them next season


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

i got a couple of female bulls
a sunglow motley
a creamsickle
and a amel stripe

i was the one with the big pram at the beggining being a pain lol


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Dirtydozen said:


> i was the one with the big pram at the beggining being a pain lol


Hah I saw you! I remember thinking "how on EARTH are they going to get that thing round the rooms?!"


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

i did tell the other half to bring the carrier thing but she insisted it would be ok, just ended up putting it behind the front desk thing and carrying jessica, was quite usfull at some pints though to push people away from summat i wntd to look at lol


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

well... 

i came home with a boa for dexter..

a new little male skunk, rehomed as he bit his mummy a couple of times and scared her, who is a total sweetie and not even tried to bite me once so far.. he is currently trying to climb up the chimney Rory says! 

and a pair of "gophers" that are as yet, unidentified.. but were sold to the couple i got them from as "dwarf pocket gophers" yesterday they looked like orange sized balls of grey/beige fur with their heads buried in the middle somewhere.. ah well, i guess i'll find out at somepoint.

standard rep show for me.. turn up near the end so i am not tempted to buy herps and go home with mammals instead :2thumb:

was lovely to meet some of my new scottish buddies  and yes, i will come for a trek up your neck of the woods sometime  oh & snuff sends her love :whistling2:

i suppose i should add, much though the AA* would love to think otherwise, that the mammals were not bought through the show itself.. nor collected at the venue...

N


----------



## sarahssnakes (Feb 19, 2006)

i got 
1.0 bull snake
0.1 butter(think its female lol)
1.0 snow with a kink in his tail but he is so cute
i also collected for 2 other people
a butter,amelhet butter and a amel stripe i think thats what it was?? anda caramel 
and a ghost corn and a variable(sp)king,all of which got dropped off after the show.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Nerys said:


> well...
> 
> i came home with a boa for dexter..
> 
> ...


Nerys was that the Skunk i told Rory about?? glad he's a sweetie tell Rory i am still waiting for pics of Baby boy Skunk!!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

was indeedy clare.. turns out he had started nipping her.. only recently, but she's gotten scared of him, and skunks being skunks he knew it.. and a skunk bite bloody hurts, says she with feeling!

she was very "oh, well i hope you are ok to get him out yourself" and nervous of him.. i did think about talking her through how to stop the nipping, but tbh, i think it had gone beyond that. i don't think she will ever get fully over her fear of him, and thats just not a workable situation.. 

me i opened the cage, caught him by the tail as he shot past, whisked him over my arm and had him cuddled in under my neck giving me kisses within about 2 minutes  much to their amazement.. 

he does show a lot of terratorial agression and food agression, both in the cage and out and he has been kept with a harness on 24-7 which i think is a large part of the problem. he is very sensative to his belly being touched when he is on the floor, but happy as larry to have it tickled once in your lap. first thing i did was give him a cuddle, second a banana, third thing took the darn harness off.. i think he approved muchly !

he is currently asleep on rorys lap.. and a very contented little fellow he is too right now  he has nipped rory lightly this morning tho.. and he does nip ankles and feet when he wants to "come up" for a cuddle.. i think its train-out-able however. the biggest problem was that his old mum got scared of him.. she got tense when dealing with him, and skunks can spot that a mile off.. the more tense she got, the more tense he would have become. She was even nervous with holding snuff, and loads of you know how good she is (well, as long as your name is not rory that is!)

pics.. will have to wait till the weekend i'm afraid, as i am now back in dorset and "domino" in lincs with the rest of the clan... he's tiny though comapared to my 4 youngsters 

thanks for the tip off on that one clare 

N


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

I soooo wanted to meet snuff but we had to shoot off when you pulled up, very fetching bluetooth headset you have Nerys


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

pmsl :whistling2:

:lol2::lol2::lol2:

next time maybe 

N


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Scottish buddies, Nery?


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

no problem saw the advert and just thought NERYS!!! :rotfl:glad he's settling!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Robbie said:


> Scottish buddies, Nery?


casey and her companions of the day 

:2thumb:

N


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Ahh *Can still count the RFUK regular scots on one hand*


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks like we need to sort some ID out - I have no idea who you all were!
Got a mack snow female and knoblochi king baby for myself.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Nerys said:


> casey and her companions of the day
> 
> :2thumb:
> 
> N


And you met her evil Twin (ask her)

Nice meeting you albeit breifly.

I had a long overdue and very interesting chat with Casey and an all too breif chat to you. 

Mason (does not have snake aids)


----------



## DraigGochHerp (Jun 15, 2005)

Saw you Hannah but not to speak to. 
I came away with a 2005 female Bairds Rat, that's all. 
The Variable that Sarah picked up was my non-feeder going to Julia (Wohic).
Saw a few old friends (not listing them as I sure to miss someone) and met a few new. I was the Welshman with the Welsh Flag rubgy shirt on for the majority there whi didn't know me.:grin1:
Graham.


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

all kl stuff everyone dont know how we came away with nothing did put a deposit on a snake from genetic gems tho. saw loadsa peeps carisma,kevnhev,wrecxotics, pendlehog,kennedykrew n loads other ppl jus cant fink

daniel


----------



## Nienna (Jan 17, 2007)

PSGeckos said:


> Saw Young Gun  and Kev123, Nienna came bounding up to us with a picture of Kiora, didn't recognise her at first *blush* sorry!


Hehe its ok, my phone doesn't have the best quality sometimes  and speaking of Kiora shes staring at me from her viv demanding to know where her locust are!


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Nienna said:


> Hehe its ok, my phone doesn't have the best quality sometimes  and speaking of Kiora shes staring at me from her viv demanding to know where her locust are!


LOL Thats my girl  :lol2:


----------

